# Would you get rid of your sex drive?



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

If you could flip a switch and get rid of your sex drive completely, would you do it?

It would make life a lot simpler for me. It would mean missing out on something potentially great (fulfilling intimate relationships), but I don't think it'd be bad at all. First, without having the opposite sex on my mind ever, I could focus completely on professional life, hobbies, etc., which should lead to a very satisfying, interesting life. Second, I think the thing that makes it feel bad to be alone is that our sex drive keeps nagging us. But if there's no sex drive, there would be no nagging, and so being alone wouldn't be bad. We'd just get used to it.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't have any sex drive to get rid of.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

The positives of having no sex drive are great in my opinion (like you said, it just makes life a lot simpler). But no, I wouldn't lol. I like the physical attraction and the thrill of the hunt. I like being attracted to women, I don't know what to say :stu. Maybe if I experienced not having any sex drive I'd feel differently, but I have it and I want to keep it.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't have one. Would be rather nice if I did though.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

If I could turn it off for a few months I might.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Hell no, my sex drive is the only thing that motivates me to put myself out there and meet people. If I didn't have a sex drive I wouldn't have gotten anywhere.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

No way. I'd be miserable with no sex drive.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes. It's like a switch and often absent, but the times I have one clash with my rational mind and misanthropy. I recommend getting a dodgy one like mine at the very least. It'd save many here from a lot of misery and loneliness.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

hell no.I luv it. There was once a moment I tried to repress it but I changed my mind (I realize i didnt need to get rid of it, just learn how to control it. that's it). I love my high sex drive. I appreciate it alot BUT I wish I had more control over it. I have a decent control. That's good enough.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, absolutely, but I wouldn't want it to be permanent.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm starting to think that I'll never be capable of getting anyone, so I'd probably say yes. If I could actually ever get any or even come close, of course not. If I can get sex, I'll never tire of it. I know I'm a naturally horny teenage guy, but I really don't think my libido will come crashing down once I hit my 20's or 30's. Assuming I stick around for that long.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

removing a certain part of the brain could do it


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I dont really have a sex drive, only in the constraints of a relationship where consistent sexual activity is a given. Im single now, but im used to being alone so I dont have to worry about controlling it.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I think I'm with the guy who would make it temporary. I mean, it practically doesn't exist unless I'm in a relationship with someone anyway..... why not be able to turn it all the way off?

Interesting how there are a few of us on this thread with "dodgy" libidos anyway. I'd be curious about the overall correlation between sex drives and SA, now. Maybe libido is linked to confidence after all.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

no.......no i wouldnt


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh man. I know what you r talking about. For sure.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I wouldn't mind. All I've done with it is make bad decisions and get hurt.


----------



## silent treatment (Feb 26, 2012)

I hate having a sex drive..what's the point if you've got no chance of getting anyone..it's really just another tool to make me feel depressed..i hate sexual frustration..it can drive me mad!


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

i think i would want to turn it off until i was in a relationship


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

I would so love to get rid of it for good


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Not if it was permenant but if I could flip a switch and turn my sex drive on and off at will then it would be off most of the time.


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm trying to recharge mine by doing away with porn, etc. Hopefully this will lead to something positive and lasting. I've had really good times being totally absorbed in hobbies and other things, but finding a lasting relationship is a huge goal of mine for a sense of balance. My life has felt unsettled for way too long.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

noooooooooooo never, sure it's the best part!

:banana


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Hell-to-the-NO... I'm pretty sure my sex drive is what keeping me alive, though lacking and my equipment is somewhat dusty and collecting cobwebs. I still believe that one day little Johnny will find a purpose again and that's all the motivation I need right now to keep on ticking.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

If I could flick a switch I'd get rid of it sure. I have a high drive so it's frustrating. I wouldn't do anything too drastic like chemical castration but if there was a magic pill or some vulcan ritual I could perform to do so I'd do it straight away.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone who doesn't have one can take mine. ****ing worthless.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I wish I could. Even though depression has mostly killed it off anyway, I wish I could eliminate it completely. Its just another source of frustration that I have no hope of ever fulfilling.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah. I have no need for it.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Definitely.
It makes me only feel more miserable than I already am.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

No. Regardless of how distracting it can be at times, no.


----------



## JadedAm (Dec 28, 2011)

I would. It's not like my feelings are being fulfilled.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

Sometimes it would be nice to be able to focus on other things and yes it can be depressing if you can't get any interest from the opposite sex, but I think I'd be less happy if I lost it entirely. Sexuality is such an important aspect of society and life, I can't imagine what its like not to experience it in one way or another.

I'd much rather leave it turned on and make use of it, but I guess that's wishful thinking.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

From what I've heard, we'll all lose our sex drives when we get older so why throw it why throw it away so soon?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

joinmartin said:


> Tell that to my father. Into his sixties and...well...let's just say I doubt my mum and Dad just do jigsaw puzzles all night long.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't like to get rid of my sex drive. It can be a powerful voice sometimes and I'm not always comfortable with how strong it is. Indeed, many people might be surprised just how powerful a force that is within me. But it remains a part of me and getting rid of it would be an assault on who I am as a person.


I love to hear of older people still sexually active, etc. I saw my dad on a dating site still doing his thing--a few pictures popped up I didn't quite expect, but OK! :um

I guess some people have lower or higher sex drives, and I also think a lot of that is because of reasons beyond their biology (social conditioning, etc). In any case, I've come a long way accepting sexuality as "normal" in the last 5 or more years. There really shouldn't be any reason why we think it's taboo. I don't advocate being unsafe about it, but it's natural and the reason why we all exist. In fact, I would say it's an underlying reason of our survival and struggles as we life our lives. I have a hard time looking at anyone and thinking they don't want sex.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

Holy ! Never!!!!!!
I freakin love sex :S


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I would just to see what it'd be like.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't have a very strong sex drive either, never have (and have never done it, either). It waxes and wanes. When I'm very depressed, I couldn't care less about it. When I'm less depressed (as I am now; I just go between shades of grey), I'm a little more ardent about the idea. If I could exchange my sex drive for guaranteed success in a fantasy career aspiration, I'd do it for certain. But that's just fantasy poppycock.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I wouldn't.

I'd like to meet a girl who actually finds me sexually attractive.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

> Would you get rid of your sex drive?


I did!
I mean the technology was getting old, so I upgraded it to a USB drive.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Hell no, I just found it again recently.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

For whatever reason, I've been completely turned off to girls the past few days. In one sense it has been nice, but it does make things less interesting.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been dry for 7 years,so you could say it's off.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The drugs do work - at killing your sex drive.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i would if i could - i am just wasting energy giving into it's urges and temptations. it would be something i no longer need or want, since having it and going nowhere isn't doing it for me. i would rather not have that kind of drive.


----------



## rosa1992 (Mar 7, 2012)

:O NO....


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I would.


----------



## Ephemeral (Oct 17, 2010)

Absolutely. It's just one more source of dependency on fleeting, unreliable, external sources of fulfillment. These are beyond our control in many ways, and as a general proposition, I think the fewer desires we have, the better off we are (in the long run, anyway).


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I would.

My productivity would increase tenfold.

I could probably cure cancer or some ****.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't think about it at all when I'm on my own, to be honest. So I'm fine, haha. Couldn't deal with being distracted all the time :b


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Paxil does the trick.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

heyJude said:


> Paxil does the trick.


Hah, I've actually been contemplating saying I was depressed again to get put on an SSRI... online dating is annoying and depressing (why are guys basically expendable on them?) if I didn't specifically want a relationship (sexual/romantic) I really wouldn't care about other people and pursue everything I wanted without the melancholy of loneliness (I suppose an anti-depressant would help with the melancholy.)

My friend just like, stopped talking to me, responding to texts/calls, etc. 
I'm essentially alone and will be starting college in a crowded area also, and if I could just be totally cynical it would be much easier.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't have one to get rid of.


----------



## Einangra (Jul 28, 2010)

Certainly would. I've been cursed with a very high sex drive (would do it three times a day if I could). 

Sadly I'm very ugly, poor, and crippled with shyness which means at age 28 I've still never so much as held hands with a woman. This fact breaks my heart every moment of every day.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

If I could change the past and kill my sex drive before I had one, then yes, I would. I would also kill my craving for intimacy of any sort. I would be incredibly happy if I never knew those things existed.

Also, if I could be 100% sure that it'll never happen for me, I'd kill it in a heartbeat. As it is, I don't even want to take any SSRIs because they may affect my sexual function, and then if one day I do get lucky, I'll always wonder if it would have felt differently had I never taken any meds. It's a ****ed up situation and frustrating as hell.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

:no


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

The switch is called children and marriage/being in a long term relationship.. have them and your sex drive ceases to exist. The grass is not always greener on the otherside. Unless your a man. It seems even with both, its still as raging as a teenage male at age almost 28. I think its easier for the woman to loose it.


----------



## jay l (Jan 16, 2012)

I think I would.


----------



## strugglingforhope (Jun 13, 2009)

I thought about this, I don't think I could ever just give up like that. I have to hold out hope no matter how tough it gets. And you know the greater the challenge the better the reward.


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes I would. Most certainly. I would also eliminate the need for sleep, water, and food. (Well, I would still eat pizza, because it is that darn good.)


----------



## mestizo1991 (Nov 16, 2011)

yeah. feels like an old animal instinct that's in the way of people actually achieving anything.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

yes


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

It is one of the few things that remind me that I am still human. So I wouldn't want to get rid of it no matter how frustrating it can get at times.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

In a heartbeat.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

No I wouldn't. Even I never got with anyone, talking about preference in girls is the one thing that can keep the conversation going with any straight guy.

Observe:


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sex drive? what sex drive? It's always seemed to be fairly absent in my life...


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Droidsteel said:


> No I wouldn't. Even I never got with anyone, talking about preference in girls is the one thing that can keep the conversation going with any straight guy.


This is definitely one benefit. Also I just love QC so I wanted to quote someone else that reads it.

I would never want to get rid of it. I'd be so bored and not know what to think about during all the down time I have. Working on a cure for cancer? Developing clean, efficient, sufficient methods of energy production? Food production to support the world? My sex drive is what makes me want to impress others and achieve these goals. :b


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Aurora said:


> The switch is called children and marriage/being in a long term relationship.. have them and your sex drive ceases to exist. The grass is not always greener on the otherside. Unless your a man. It seems even with both, its still as raging as a teenage male at age almost 28. I think its easier for the woman to loose it.


This is what happened to me except I don't have kids. Just in a committed relationship where I'm not always horny and craving for sex.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

What a paradox. I'd be able to talk to girls without caring what they think of me, but I would have no desire to be anything more than friends with them.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Sometimes I wish I could turn it on and off, that would be useful.. still a teenager so I get as horny as **** sometimes :?


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

It'll be nice not having a sex drive or the need to find someone, I can find more joy in the things I like to do without any distraction or depressing thoughts. Having the need for it but being unable to find someone just makes me feel more lonely and depressed.

I agree what others have said though, the chase is kind of nice and the thrill of finding someone is a great feeling, shame it's usually just a one way street.


----------



## NightAssassin (Aug 3, 2012)

yes I would love too but knowing me soon as I did women would start to show interest in me


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Nope. It makes me feel alive


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I wanted to before, but then I realized that it's pretty much my sole motivation in life.

I'm going to college, so I can get a good job, so I can make a decent amount of money, so I can provide for/date women, so I can have regular sex.

I can't think of one major life decision I've made that wasn't with the (albeit far detached) goal of having sex.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I feel dead on SSRIs without a sex drive.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I wish I had a switch. As in, the ability to turn on & off my sex drive at will. That'd be nice. No menacing hormones distracting me from the task at hand...that is, unless the task is you know what 

But no, I wouldn't permanently get rid of my sex drive.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

For those who would: you'll likely miss it once it's gone away.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes if I'm 100 sure I'm never gonna get a gf


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes. It was actually eliminated at one point and my life was significantly better because I wasn't caring about relationships anymore (what point is an intimate relationship if you don't want to/can't be sexually intimate?) 
The reason it happened is because after long doctor visit they were almost certain I had Crohn's disease, since that is related to the bowels, and I am a bottom homosexual..The thought of that kind of intercourse back there, combined with that illness, just completely killed any kind of desire for it.

The uncertainty lasted an entire month during a bunch of tests I went through, that entire time boys were never on my mind. Few weeks after I found out I was healthy I was back to my hormonal-self.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

PaysageDHiver said:


> If you could flip a switch and get rid of your sex drive completely, would you do it?
> 
> It would make life a lot simpler for me. It would mean missing out on something potentially great (fulfilling intimate relationships), but I don't think it'd be bad at all. First, without having the opposite sex on my mind ever, I could focus completely on professional life, hobbies, etc., which should lead to a very satisfying, interesting life. Second, I think the thing that makes it feel bad to be alone is that our sex drive keeps nagging us. But if there's no sex drive, there would be no nagging, and so being alone wouldn't be bad. We'd just get used to it.


I wanted to kill my sex drive... But, then I lost it while taking an antidepressant.
I immediately began to gain weight. 
Now I'm off those pills, my sex drive is back...& I've lost that little bit of weight I put on. 
I've discovered that without my sex drive a kind of apathy sets in... Not a good thing, not for me, at least. :no


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

dismiss said:


> I wanted to kill my sex drive... But, then I lost it while taking an antidepressant.
> I immediately began to gain weight.
> Now I'm off those pills, my sex drive is back...& I've lost that little bit of weight I put on.
> I've discovered that without my sex drive a kind of apathy sets in... Not a good thing, not for me, at least. :no


Yeah I've been there too - I hate those pills! I must admit I did think at one stage (very briefly) that it might have advantages having a much lower sex drive, it's quite convenient if you're not in a relationship. But I got very, very bored. It felt like I was already dead - so I stopped the tablets. I don;t think we were meant to live that way - it's really unhealthy to be so lethargic and indifferent to sex.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

PaysageDHiver said:


> If you could flip a switch and get rid of your sex drive completely, would you do it?
> 
> It would make life a lot simpler for me. It would mean missing out on something potentially great (fulfilling intimate relationships), but I don't think it'd be bad at all. First, without having the opposite sex on my mind ever, I could focus completely on professional life, hobbies, etc., which should lead to a very satisfying, interesting life. Second, I think the thing that makes it feel bad to be alone is that our sex drive keeps nagging us. But if there's no sex drive, there would be no nagging, and so being alone wouldn't be bad. We'd just get used to it.


I think that is worse if you still have emotional desires left.

I have to say I would want to find my sex drive to live in a happy relationship.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Nah. It helps make life interesting. :b


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> For those who would: you'll likely miss it once it's gone away.


I would imagine so as well.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

No way! It's a part of who I am. Not just actively in sex but in my humour and way of talking too. I would really lose a fun part of myself if I switched it off, one of the few things I like about my personality is how easy I find it to talk to the opposite sex now.

However, as an average-looking girl who isn't shy around the opposite sex I don't have that much of a reason to be frustrated. I can imagine those who find it really hard to talk to people they find attractive may feel otherwise.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, I've completely given up hope of ever being in a relationship, having a sex drive would only make the loneliness more painful.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No, I would not. I would like to get a girlfriend one day. It does seem like an impossible dream.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

At times i'd like too! cause it causes me tons of frusteration and other sh--, but not all together.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Life sucks enough as it is, why remove one of the few times you can enjoy yourself?

I'd never remove mine.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I actually would like to get rid of it. I don't want kids anyway. Take away being hormonal once a month too, and I'd be golden. I'm too neurotic to be in a relationship so all these hormones do is drive me insane. Stupid distracting thoughts.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I dont have any drive at all so there is not much point taking away something thats not there.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Heck no.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah. I wish I was asexual or something. I will never be in any romantic relationship so I don't need that goddamn sex drive.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Probably. I'm sexually frustrated, which is terrible when you're too shy and awkward to get a girl.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

PaysageDHiver said:


> If you could flip a switch and get rid of your sex drive completely, would you do it?
> 
> It would make life a lot simpler for me. It would mean missing out on something potentially great (fulfilling intimate relationships), but I don't think it'd be bad at all. First, *without having the opposite sex on my mind ever, I could focus completely on professional life, hobbies, etc., which should lead to a very satisfying, interesting life.* Second, I think the thing that makes it feel bad to be alone is that our sex drive keeps nagging us. But if there's no sex drive, there would be no nagging, and so being alone wouldn't be bad. We'd just get used to it.


I completely agree. I have thought about how much energy I waste over fantasizing about sex while I could be studying or worrying about more productive stuff. A relationship is something I will never have because of my bad social skills and so it would be very good and useful for me to not have those "desires" at all. I really wish I was asexual. Sometimes I try to train myself to be one even though it might not be possible, but then that horrible desire comes back and I'm back at square one.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd love to be rid of my sex drive but unfortunately that's not going to happen :/


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

You will still feel just as lonely without a sex drive.


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

No.

No no no.

NO. 

NEVER.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes. I would love to sleep with a man, but none of them would ever want to sleep with me, plus no man will ever be physically attracted enough to me to lead to a relationship, thus I have no need for a sex drive and it only makes me more frustrated.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes. I am already apathetic enough towards sex anyhow.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Never!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

By the time I eventually have sex, it'll be gone, anyways.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

It wouldn't help much because most of my attraction to ladies is nonsexual. Even if I had no sex drive, I would still love girls and want to hug, cuddle, and kiss them. I know this is true because I've taken SSRI Antidepressants (libido eliminators) and I still adored beautiful girls.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> Yes. I would love to sleep with a man, but none of them would ever want to sleep with me, plus no man will ever be physically attracted enough to me to lead to a relationship, thus I have no need for a sex drive and it only makes me more frustrated.


If that's your real picture, I find you quite attractive. You probably just lack confidence. Just like girls don't like guys with no confidence, some guys treat girls the same, especially if they're the gloomy type. I've got some girl friends who are not that attractive in appearance, but they got some good looking boyfriends.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

PaysageDHiver said:


> If you could flip a switch and get rid of your sex drive completely, would you do it?


I masturbate a lot. Acts kind of like a temporary dimmer switch, which is good enough.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Yes. I would love to sleep with a man, but none of them would ever want to sleep with me, plus no man will ever be physically attracted enough to me to lead to a relationship, thus I have no need for a sex drive and it only makes me more frustrated.


Ouch 
I find that a little hard to believe <3


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

I wouldn't. My sex drive is really really really high, I have sex with my gf 3-6 times every day. Its always been that high even in past relationships.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Would be great to switch it off, with that said the switch needs to fulfill its purpose as a switch and be able to go back again too.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Mine's so dodgy that gf trusts me to sometimes share a bed with my ex for convenience. It happened today and I woke to being nibbled and complimented. My reaction --> nothing besides platonic warmth.


----------



## Tryhard (Sep 5, 2012)

Ya, probably. Then I wouldn't be extremely jealous of everyone and depressed because I'm not getting laid!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No I wouldn't want to get rid of it but I would like it to be reduced somewhat. Masturbating several times a day seems a bit much. I don't see that I'm ever going to have sex.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No. lol What I would do just to have a high sex drive. I've been getting thoughts about a girl doing naughty things to me lately.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmm, but I'd still be lonely......

that's much harder to satisfy than a sex drive, imo

I'd rather just mute the lonely feeling forever.


----------



## robertward203 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sure, it'd remove a lot of dissappointment from my life


----------

